
Command E raises $4.3M to build the ultimate cross-app search tool - MLEnthusiast
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/19/command-e-raises-4-3-million-to-build-the-ultimate-cross-app-search/
======
monkeydust
Started to use this - pretty good -reminded me of copernic which I used to use
religiously around a decade ago for local file searching.

